# My baby is finally home!



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Recieved my Correct Grade Harrington Richardson M1 Garand last week from CMP. She is absolutly beautiful. Looks to have seen very little use, not bad for a rifle over 55 years old! They can be purchsed from the North Store in Port Clinton or mail ordered from Alabama. http://www.odcmp.com I'm still looking for a original USGI M1 Carbine, if you have one for sale or know of one let me know. Thanks


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Those Garand's are a blast. And they shoot great. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

very nice. let us know how it shoots


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

She's a tack driver, shoots better than I can aim her. 200 yds with open sights then my eyes give out.


----------

